# The Plastic Bag and Free Lunging



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are a couple videos I took today of amber in the small indoor. First I did some fun stuff I tied a plastic bag to the end of a Parelli carrot stick and just did some desensitizing stuff, just worked on touching her all over to see how she'd respond and getting her used to odd noises. Then I just free lunged her a bit. Now you guys can see how she moves a bit

Plastic Bags






Trotting


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

The one with the bag is funny. the look on the horses face is pretty funny. 

"What the heck is she doing with that bag???"


----------

